# Sex and the Supremacy of Christ



## Romans922 (Jul 5, 2005)

I didn't think this thread belonged solely to the family forum, so I put it here.

I had the opportunity to read this book and review it on a blog. I think it was an excellent book and recommend it to all of you (EVERY SINGLE PERSON: single, married, male, or female). 

I reviewed the book HERE if you want to take a look at it.

Please feel free to comment on it on my xanga.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 5, 2005)

no one likes to respond?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 5, 2005)

I heard Piper's messages at a conference with the same name. McMahney was also there.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah because of the conference they decided to make a book.


----------



## satz (Jul 7, 2005)

i actually think the topic of sex is one that is not preached on nearly enough in churches nowadays.

It seems many churches have taken on the conservative but secular mindset that sex is a dirty word and ought not to be mentioned, or should always be covered by euphemisms or what not.

I really do think christians would benefit a lot from more preaching about sex from the pulpit. Not only to conteract the world's constant negative teachings about the subject, but also to instill proper biblical views about sex.

It also helps just to get the topic out in the open, because the truth is, it is a big part of most people's lives. Things like lust, desire, modesty, etc should all be discussed and considered openly a lot more.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> i actually think the topic of sex is one that is not preached on nearly enough in churches nowadays.
> 
> It seems many churches have taken on the conservative but secular mindset that sex is a dirty word and ought not to be mentioned, or should always be covered by euphemisms or what not.
> ...



Lauren Winner's book, Real Sex: The Naked Truth about Chastity  is one of the best I have read this summer. She mounts an impressive and interesting defense of chastity, one that is reminiscent of Edmund Spenser.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 20, 2006)

I enjoyed the conference and have listened to my mp3 of it several times.
http://www.desiringgod.org/.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2006)

I used to be a member of a EVFree Church.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 11, 2006)

Andrew,

I was at Bethlehem Baptist church in Minneapolis before coming to this Evangelical Free Church. I have only been familiar with the General Baptist Conference churches. The pastor of this Church went to Moody Bible Institute back in the 1970's and then went to seminary at Trinity in Chicago. He is well read in Puritan literature, and is very academic, and knows his Hebrew and Greek in fact he teaches some of the guys at church greek. The men's group are always reading reformed theology. I took greek for a year in college we used Mounce's text book. I think I need to get into that group that he is teaching to brush up on my greek. 

I am not familar with the Presbyterian Church, what is the church government like? And what is the difference between the different Presbyterian Churches. Is one more liberal than another? I see that there are alot of people on the PB that are affiliated with the Presbyterian Church. There are so many different denominations that it is hard to know what they all teach. This Church that I am in is conservative and Calvinist, TULIP is preached here. I just moved here and hadn't considered checking out a Presbyterian church.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jun 2, 2006)

I read "Sex and the Supremacy of Christ" last summer and it was a huge blessing in my life. I gave it to a friend who was recently married because I thought she would benefit from it. I think it would be interesting to someone who is not necessarily even pursuing marriage yet but wants to develop a biblical worldview of all things, because that is certainly what it promotes. I read "The World According to God" (through RUF) which intruiged me to study the issue more closely... So yes, everyone should read the book!


----------

